# Two videos from Heartcry about Papua



## Pergamum (Oct 15, 2018)

Here are two videos from Heartcry Missionary Society about Papua which I hope will bless some of you:

First, an interview about a recent visit there: http://www.heartcrymissionary.com/asia-blog/post/video-jungle-of-papua-indonesia

And a 30-minute documentary here: 






Pray for the ministry and those involved. Many of the main evangelists/missionaries are presently sick or recuperating from severe illness.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

